# I don’t care who you are this is funny



## Throwback (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## tcward (Jul 6, 2019)

We don’t care who you are either...Auburn sux.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 6, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 975296


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 6, 2019)

tcward said:


> We don’t care who you are either...Auburn sux.


Yes they suck.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 6, 2019)

tcward said:


> We don’t care who you are either...Auburn sux.




Pipe down puppy. Dawgs haven’t beaten Alabama in  that long either


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jul 7, 2019)

What's funny is over the same time period the Dawgs are winning at better than a 60% clip against Alabama's SEC members.  Ten out of the last thirteen against Auburn will do that.  

Here's to hoping Gus signs a lifetime contract!!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 7, 2019)

Do y’all dawgs fans realize that the meme was referencing Tennessee?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ran into a bunch of Auburn alumni when out with the wife to lunch. Mrs Ruger assessed the situation and proclaimed them a bunch of obnoxious jack wagons. I had to concur, what a rude crowd.,it was all about them.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## DSGB (Jul 8, 2019)

Awbarn sux


----------



## TinKnocker (Jul 8, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Awbarn sux
> 
> View attachment 975452


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 8, 2019)

DSGB said:


> Awbarn sux
> 
> View attachment 975452


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Do y’all dawgs fans realize that the meme was referencing Tennessee?




Still riding Bama's coat tails I see.. Why is that Barner? Cause you can't even mock the Vols.. 
It must be bad when you can't even mock the Vols.. You could probably get away with mocking Buckeye's since you beat Purdue..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still riding Bama's coat tails I see.. Why is that Barner? Cause you can't even mock the Vols..
> It must be bad when you can't even mock the Vols.. You could probably get away with mocking Buckeye's since you beat Purdue..


Dawgs win record against Tennessee is .500
Auburn’s is .557


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs win record against Tennessee is .500
> Auburn’s is .557


UGA's win record against Auburn is..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs win record against Tennessee is .500
> Auburn’s is .557



And we own the Vols too.. Any Barners or Vols want to take a bet on our games this year?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still riding Bama's coat tails I see.. Why is that Barner? Cause you can't even mock the Vols..
> It must be bad when you can't even mock the Vols.. You could probably get away with mocking Buckeye's since you beat Purdue..


I’m sorry if y’all dawgs don’t know how to handle a few wins and can’t find humor in something that doesn’t involve your team


----------



## antharper (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we own the Vols too.. Any Barners or Vols want to take a bet on our games this year?


We all know they are not the brightest.... but I don’t think they are that slow !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I’m sorry if y’all dawgs don’t know how to handle a few wins and can’t find humor in something that doesn’t involve your team




I find humor in lots of things.. Making fun of Auburn and the Vols.. And even laughing at Barners when they have to live through other teams.. Especially when it's the #1 team the Barners hate..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I find humor in lots of things.. Making fun of Auburn and the Vols.. And even laughing at Barners when they have to live through other teams.. Especially when it's the #1 team the Barners hate..



Gonna be funny how quiet it is in here this year when the dawgs poop the bed


Again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Gonna be funny how quiet it is in here this year when the dawgs poop the bed
> 
> 
> Again




They’ll still pound Auburn and the Vols.. So I’ll be happy.


Again..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> They’ll still pound Auburn and the Vols.. So I’ll be happy.
> 
> 
> Again..



Y’all be hollering “Fire Kirby” soon enough


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all be hollering “Fire Kirby” soon enough



The only people screaming will be you Barners after you lose to Arkansas....

Heck, if we fire Kirby the next coach will step in and dominate the Barners.. It’s just the UGA way..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only people screaming will be you Barners after you lose to Arkansas....
> 
> Heck, if we fire Kirby the next coach will step in and dominate the Barners.. It’s just the UGA way..



Y’all will hire Gus when he leaves


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Y’all will hire Gus when he leaves



Then he’ll do something he doesn’t do at Auburn. Win.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Then he’ll do something he doesn’t do at Auburn. Win.



Gonna be pitiful This year when the dawgs get their hearts broke again. BOOHOO


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Gonna be pitiful This year when the dawgs get their hearts broke again. BOOHOO


It won’t be by the Barners... The only pitiful ones are folks like you. On the losing sides... of everything..

Is Auburn gonna declare they are a football University again? Since basketball and baseball failed..


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It won’t be by the Barners... The only pitiful ones are folks like you. On the losing sides... of everything..
> 
> Is Auburn gonna declare they are a football University again? Since basketball and baseball failed..




Better than liberal U at Athens


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Better than liberal U at Athens



“Liberal U at Athens” in Auburn translation..... DADDY U!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still riding Bama's coat tails I see.. Why is that Barner? Cause you can't even mock the Vols..
> It must be bad when you can't even mock the Vols.. You could probably get away with mocking Buckeye's since you beat Purdue..


Dogs are carry Bama coattails.  Try again fish camp boy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs are carry Bama coattails.  Try again fish camp boy.


Not worried about Bama..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not worried about Bama..


Lol.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not worried about Bama..


I guess not you haven’t beaten them since 2007 no need to worry about the outcome


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2019)

1980


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Better than liberal U at Athens


The college that endorsed Stacey Abrams. 
????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

4HAND said:


> The college that endorsed Stacey Abrams.
> ????


Speaking of Stacey Abrams.. UGA owns the Gators, Vols and Barners like Stacey Owns the buffet bar when she goes to Golden Corral. 

Nothing but crumbs to pickup on the field and off the field with recruiting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I guess not you haven’t beaten them since 2007 no need to worry about the outcome


You sure worry about it. It’s the only shot you got to beating UGA. When you are an Auburn fan it’s the only chance any of you have to beating UGA. Pull for Bama..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Lol.


Nope. Bama is sliding backwards. Or is some teams catching up and passing Bama. Not concerned one bit with anyone. Kirby is doing just fine.

It’s not a matter of if UGA will beat Bama, it’s a matter of when and how many times in a row


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope. Bama is sliding backwards. Or is some teams catching up and passing Bama. Not concerned one bit with anyone. Kirby is doing just fine.
> 
> It’s not a matter of if UGA will beat Bama, it’s a matter of when and how many times in a row


Lol


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 8, 2019)

Sometimes it's just too easy....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Sometimes it's just too easy....?


Not an easy as a Gator cheerleader on Homecoming night.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not an easy as a Gator cheerleader on Homecoming night.


Slayer! Shame shame!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Better than liberal U at Athens



This forum is artificial lures only. Imma hafta rite you a ticket for fishin' with live bait.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not an easy as a Gator cheerleader on Homecoming night.



Especially not if you beat em into submission like them Dawgs do!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Especially not if you beat em into submission like them Dawgs do!


How is it our fault we beat the Gators so bad their women feel it?? 

The whole state of Florida needs to toughen their football programs.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 8, 2019)

Congratulations T. You got 'em all fired up agin! ??


----------



## James12 (Jul 8, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This forum is artificial lures only. Imma hafta rite you a ticket for fishin' with live bait.



???


----------



## James12 (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How is it our fault we beat the Gators so bad their women feel it??
> 
> The whole state of Florida needs to toughen their football programs.




The whole state of Florida and their programs have won multiple championships since the 80’s too, 5,6,? I’ll have to look- but it’s no wonder you hate us so much.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> How is it our fault we beat the Gators so bad their women feel it??
> 
> The whole state of Florida needs to toughen their football programs.



I was referring to the recent domestic violence by a Dawg


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

James12 said:


> The whole state of Florida and their programs have won multiple championships since the 80’s too, 5,6,? I’ll have to look- but it’s no wonder you hate us so much.



The states of Alabama Florida and South Carolina have multiple NC wins in that time.

10rC even has one


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The states of Alabama Florida and South Carolina have multiple NC wins in that time.
> 
> 10rC even has one


Yep. Gasux


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Gasux



But  I’m sure I’ll hear how bad auburn’s Program  sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> The states of Alabama Florida and South Carolina have multiple NC wins in that time.
> 
> 10rC even has one




GT 1990


----------



## Throwback (Jul 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT 1990



HEH


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> GT 1990


Yep. 1990>1980. Lol


----------



## James12 (Jul 9, 2019)

Boy this one went south for the Dawgs.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 9, 2019)

James12 said:


> Boy this one went south for the Dawgs.


Quickly.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 9, 2019)

James12 said:


> Boy this one went south for the Dawgs.



And it wasn’t even about them to begin with


----------



## James12 (Jul 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And it wasn’t even about them to begin with



Natties are a sensitive subject on here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> Boy this one went south for the Dawgs.




South for the Dawgs? Pffttttt....

The only trash talking are from fans of teams UGA owns.. The only team that can talk trash to us Dawgs are Bammers. And Throwback... Cause he's an Alabama fan 364 days of the year. The only day he doesn't pull for them is the day of the Iron Bowl.

A Dawg fan, FSU fan, Auburn Fan, Gator fan and Vol fan walked into a bar.
Bartender asks the Dawg fan what'll he have. Dawg fan says, give me a bourbon.
Bartender asks the FSU fan what he'll have. And all at once the Barner, Nole, Gator and Vol screamed 1980...
Bartender turned to the UGA fan. UGA guy say's they are a little touchy cause their teams are OWNED by UGA..
Then the 4 stooges screamed "Roll TIDE"..
Bartender looks back at the UGA fan.. UGA guy say's.. Yep.. They're all Bama fans too. Cause their teams are OWNED by UGA.


----------



## James12 (Jul 10, 2019)

Bartender hands UGA guy a NATTY lite instead, says here buddy, it’s been a while.  This one’s on the house.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> Bartender hands UGA guy a NATTY lite instead, says here buddy, it’s been a while.  This one’s on the house.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> South for the Dawgs? Pffttttt....
> 
> The only trash talking are from fans of teams UGA owns.. The only team that can talk trash to us Dawgs are Bammers. And Throwback... Cause he's an Alabama fan 364 days of the year. The only day he doesn't pull for them is the day of the Iron Bowl.
> 
> ...



This thread was about Alabama and Tennessee and dawg fans got butt hurt


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> This thread was about Alabama and Tennessee and dawg fans got butt hurt




Is that the same kind of butt hurt you Barner's, Noles, Vols & gators feel from all those beating's or is it different?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wednesday volsux?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Wednesday volsux?


Elfiiisux too. ?


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfiiisux too. ?



Everybody sux. You sux most of all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Everybody sux. You sux most of all.


Yep. Lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> Bartender hands UGA guy a NATTY lite instead, says here buddy, it’s been a while.  This one’s on the house.



That's gonna leave a mark


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2019)

If the dogs own everybody why cant they cant win the big one?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the dogs own everybody why cant they cant win the big one?



That’s a good question.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the dogs own everybody why cant they cant win the big one?





Throwback said:


> That’s a good question.



Losers asking other losers why they can't win. Now that's funny right there, I don't care who ya are.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> That’s a good question.


Make a dandy T-shirt slogan!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If the dogs own everybody why cant they cant win the big one?


^^This^^ should be on a T-shirt!! ??


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ^^This^^ should be on* T's shirt!!* ??



There, I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Make a dandy T-shirt slogan!



And on the back say “I’m just asking a question”


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 10, 2019)

???


----------



## James12 (Jul 10, 2019)

All jokes aside... On a scale of 1-40  how many years before GA turns the page?  I say 2-4, and most of dawg pals seem to think the window may close back up for a couple after Fromm.  If they win one, then Kirby may can take the AL job after uncle Nick.  If they don’t, he’s gotta stay.


----------



## James12 (Jul 10, 2019)

UGA guy walks into a bar, bartender says whatcha havin?  UGA guy says, a Natty Lite in a 40.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

What do you call a uga grad who watched the last natty?  

Grandpa


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> What do you call a uga grad who watched the last natty?
> 
> Grandpa


What year did Alabama get slaughtered, slapped, & stomped by Clemson???

2019


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> All jokes aside... On a scale of 1-40  how many years before GA turns the page?  I say 2-4, and most of dawg pals seem to think the window may close back up for a couple after Fromm.  If they win one, then Kirby may can take the AL job after uncle Nick.  If they don’t, he’s gotta stay.


I think that they win it all not this year, but the next. Tons and tons of talent over there. Add some experience to that and they're going to be a beast. I think Saban retires in two years regardless and Pruitt goes home to Bama where he was born and raised and played for. Who knows how that would work out but, I personally would like to see him succeed Nick. I don't think Kirby leaves anytime soon and if he did it would only be to the NFL if that would even be a possibility


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> What year did Alabama get slaughtered, slapped, & stomped by Clemson???
> 
> 2019
> 
> View attachment 975714


The same year Ed Orgeron showed Kirby who was the better coach between the two. That's right........Ed Orgeron!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The same year Ed Orgeron showed Kirby who was the better coach between the two. That's right........Ed Orgeron!


We didn’t claim to be the best or have the greatest QB that had ever lived....Bama did!
Georgia and Clemson showed Tua is human after all!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 10, 2019)

I think that was more media. I never said Tua was great. Really good but, like I've said before, AJ McCarron was my favorite Bama quarterback of all time


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think that was more media. I never said Tua was great. Really good but, like I've said before, AJ McCarron was my favorite Bama quarterback of all time


I live 1 mile from the Alabama line in Carroll County we go to Alabama a lot and that is what they all said!
I even seen license plates that said TUATIME!
He was hyped up so high, he is good don’t get me wrong but Bama better thank their lucky stars for Jalen Hurts!
Or it would have been UGA vs Clemson!
Clemson was just a GREAT team last year, Trevor Lawrence is a BEAST!
I can’t wait to see Hurts play at Oklahoma this year, I hope to see Bama vs Oklahoma.
But I will always wish to see UGA vs BAMA for the Nattys!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 10, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think that was more media. I never said Tua was great. Really good but, like I've said before, AJ McCarron was my favorite Bama quarterback of all time



I think that McCarron and Tim Tebow are a few examples of what great College Football QB’s should try to be!
Why they don’t play more in the Pro’s I’ll never understand!

I think Fromm, Hurts, Tua, & Lawrence are great QB’s as well just how they represent themselves!
I have NO respect for Fields!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I live 1 mile from the Alabama line in Carroll County we go to Alabama a lot and that is what they all said!
> I even seen license plates that said TUATIME!
> He was hyped up so high, he is good don’t get me wrong but Bama better thank their lucky stars for Jalen Hurts!
> Or it would have been UGA vs Clemson!
> ...


Oh yeah. Hurts saved the day no doubt. I don't think Tua was 100 percent that day but, no excuses. Hardly any player is 100 percent that late in the year. He really wasn't playing that well the couple of games before the Georgia game. He seems to get hurt fairly often. I'll be pulling for Hurts to do well and I think he will. Bama and the Dawgs are headed for another slobberknocker this year more than likely. Gonna be hard to three peat. I'll take some avatar bets but I'll probably steer clear of any money bets on that game


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

I’m not so certain that Georgia will get the opportunity to play Alabama this year


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

It’s not a given they’re going to win the East


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

They better be ready for Texas A&M


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2019)

And it’s time for the barn to give them a little bit of payback


----------



## Throwback (Jul 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I’m not so certain that Georgia will get the opportunity to play Alabama this year


Dawgs gonna lose to Notre dame this year and that’s gonna be the catalyst to not making the SECCG


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2019)

loling


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> loling


Pfttttt


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

There is no guarantee Bama will win the West either!
They have to play A&M as well!
Typical Bama fans already think they have won the Natty and haven’t even played a game!
Oh but I’m sure Saban will be crying to get in the playoffs somehow!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna lose to Notre dame this year and that’s gonna be the catalyst to not making the SECCG


Wonder how many Auburn will lose??
Remember they were the ones crying saying their schedule was to tough to play UGA & Bama back to back!
Poor little barners their schedule is to tough for little Gus!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And it’s time for the barn to give them a little bit of payback





Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna lose to Notre dame this year and that’s gonna be the catalyst to not making the SECCG




So... which one of you wants to make an Avatar bet for the Auburn game?

Every one of our competitors have us circled on the calendar. Everyone wants paybacks and Bama doesn't want a rematch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna lose to Notre dame this year and that’s gonna be the catalyst to not making the SECCG



You do know a loss to Notre Dame doesn't have any bearing on the SECCG?? 

I get it... As a Barner you are use to just throwing the SECCG out the window in the 1st few weeks. 

The Barn will lose to Oregon right out of the gate.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

James12 said:


> UGA guy walks into a bar, bartender says whatcha havin?  UGA guy says, a Natty Lite in a 40.



UGA girl and an FSU guy walk into a bar. Bartender says to the lady, what ya having? FSU guy screams from the back.. "Dawgs suck"... UGA girl turns and slaps the FSU guy right across the mouth then turns to the Bartender.. I OWN him like the Dawgs OWN FSU..


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2019)

Dawgs own this. Dawgs own that. Blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dawgs own this. Dawgs own that. Blah, blah, blah, blah.


Yep. That lil pup thinks he’s on a roll today. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dawgs own this. Dawgs own that. Blah, blah, blah, blah.


We own the Gators too!

Heck, we own the East and Auburn too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Dawgs are about to Own all of college football!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs are about to Own all of college football!!!


Pfffffffffft


----------



## Throwback (Jul 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do know a loss to Notre Dame doesn't have any bearing on the SECCG??
> 
> I get it... As a Barner you are use to just throwing the SECCG out the window in the 1st few weeks.
> 
> The Barn will lose to Oregon right out of the gate.



So what you’re saying is you don’t know what the word catalyst means


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> So what you’re saying is you don’t know what the word catalyst means


Is it slang for “Auburn Sucks”?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> UGA girl and an FSU guy walk into a bar. Bartender says to the lady, what ya having? FSU guy screams from the back.. "Dawgs suck"... UGA girl turns and slaps the FSU guy right across the mouth then turns to the Bartender.. I OWN him like the Dawgs OWN FSU..


You just summed up the Dawgs. Y'all just slap people. You got to learn how to step on their throats and finish them dawg


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You just summed up the Dawgs. Y'all just slap people. You got to learn how to step on their throats and finish them dawg


You mean like going undefeated the last 2 years in the East? Do you think Kirby is going to let his foot up? He just keeps increasing the pressure. And we are only in a few years with him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

All the dogs own is a trophy case with one rusted trophy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is it slang for “Auburn Sucks”?



In all reality.. "Auburn Sucks" goes with just about any sentence or question..
"Hey Throwback, why are you a Bama fan"??.. "Auburn sucks".. 
Hey Throwback, why are you so obsessed with UGA"??.. "Auburn Sucks"..

Works in jokes..
Why did they chicken cross the road?... "Auburn Sucks"...

Poems as well..
Roses are Red, Violet's are "Auburn Sucks"..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All the dogs own is a trophy case with one rusted trophy.


And they own FSU...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All the dogs own is a trophy case with one rusted trophy.


They also own space in everyone of your heads..


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All the dogs own is a trophy case with one rusted trophy.


Oh Lawd! 
And Stacey Abrams! Don't forget Abrams! 
#bestendorsementeva
????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Oh Lawd!
> And Stacey Abrams! Don't forget Abrams!
> #bestendorsementeva
> ????




The Gators would make Abrams the University President if it meant the Gators could actually beat UGA.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Gators would make Abrams the University President if it meant the Gators could actually beat UGA.


Hey, y'all are the ones who endorsed her!
UGA for Abrams!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Hey, y'all are the ones who endorsed her!
> UGA for Abrams!!


Anything for a Win! We learned that watching you Gators..


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All the dogs own is a trophy case with one rusted trophy.


It may be rusted but we ain't going 5-7 and talking trash!







Y'all did 5-7


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Hey, y'all are the ones who endorsed her!
> UGA for Abrams!!


UGA Football did NOT!
I know because I almost threw up in my mouth when I heard UGA endorsed her but it was this paper!


https://www.redandblack.com/site/about_the_red__black.html 

The Red & Black Publishing Company, Inc. is an independent, private, not-for-profit corporation. Founded in 1893, the paper operated for 87 years under the University of Georgia. In 1980, the State Board of Regents approved independent status for the organization.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> UGA Football did NOT!
> I know because I almost threw up in my mouth when I heard UGA endorsed her but it was this paper!
> 
> 
> ...




Gators always “over speak”... Just look at their dumb coach and the stuff he says.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All the dogs own is a trophy case with one rusted trophy.


Herschel likely has it. It was his natty after all.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 11, 2019)

You know you’re a dawg fan when you pat yourself on the back so much you quote your own posts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Oh Lawd!
> And Stacey Abrams! Don't forget Abrams!
> #bestendorsementeva
> ????



????

Absolutely


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2019)

Calm down fellers. Just poking at ya.
????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You know you’re a dawg fan when you pat yourself on the back so much you quote your own posts


You know Auburn Sucks when you have to cheer for Bama...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Oh Lawd!
> And Stacey Abrams! Don't forget Abrams!
> #bestendorsementeva
> ????


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 975745


????????


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ????????


Slayers just jealous because I can hide more take home sushi in my epic beard.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You know you’re a dawg fan when you pat yourself on the back so much you quote your own posts


I don’t care who you are that’s funny right there!

Watch out T you know Slayer is coming for blood!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 975745


That was uncalled for!!!!!!
I’m gonna see to it that you are banned!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> It may be rusted but we ain't going 5-7 and talking trash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???



Spot - maybe Willie will come thru for y'all this year if not y'all can always get Butch Jones!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Spot - maybe Willie will come thru for y'all this year if not y'all can always get Butch Jones!



Dont go to hollering when he wins a natty


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> That was uncalled for!!!!!!
> I’m gonna see to it that you are banned!



Probably wouldnt take much


----------



## DSGB (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## DSGB (Jul 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Herschel likely has it. It was his natty after all.



The same can be said for Cam and Jameis


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 12, 2019)

DSGB said:


> The same can be said for Cam and Jameis



????


----------

